# A Brand New/Old Beginning!



## Antigan15 (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello all!

My name's Thomas and I've been playing with model trains since toddlerhood. I recently starting playing tabletop miniatures games, and I'm looking to combine both my hobbies. My former experience was with HO, however, the scale of the models is closer to S or O (They are heroic scale, so in between those two).

I'm looking specifically for some sort of European style trains that are that same size. The only size I've found so far is LenzO, and at $600 for a starter oval, I'm hoping there are some more fairly priced models out there. I'm not looking for detail quality, the engine and cars will be repainted and most likely rebuilt anyways (I promise, I won't touch those gorgeous steam engines!)

Does anyone know of a company like this? Or perhaps several companies?



Cheers,
Thomas aka Antigan15


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Looking for european HO huh? Stuff ain't cheap!I say scour train shows as most of the time, european will sell there and cheap sometimes.make sure its AC or DC.


----------



## Antigan15 (Apr 12, 2010)

Oh, sorry for the confusion. I'm looking for O or S scale Euro trains. The HO scale doesn't fit with the models.


EDIT: Specifically European style trains. They don't need to come from a true Euro company, I just like that style. If all else fails I'll just use Lionel.


----------

